# 2001 new dash help ?



## SCORPIO (Dec 13, 2004)

Im trying to remove my dash boards and door panels to replace them with new ones that are all black and red but I have no idea how to remove the old ones that are on there right now help ?


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

SCORPIO said:


> Im trying to remove my dash boards and door panels to replace them with new ones that are all black and red but I have no idea how to remove the old ones that are on there right now help ?


I can help a little with the door panels. The door panels for what I've figured out so far you have to pop the section with the handgrip first. Then you can slide the piece with the power window switch out. There are 2 bolts uner there before you can start popping the bottom off you then have to disconnect the door handle and slide the whole panel upward to pop the seal for the window out and the panel SHould come right off.


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

As for the dash... The top center piece pulls right out. the piece with the little container just open the top to that and it pulls right off. The piece around the shifter pulls right up as well snaps in place. The piece directly under the AC controls pops out. Then you unbotlt the piece around the AC controls (4 bolts) the the piece under the steering wheel column pops off after removing the 2 screws for the computer plug. The glove box is easy to get out there are 2 small lever looking things all the way at the bottom of the glove box that will pull towards the center of the glove box then it pulls out fairly easily. The center console is a bit of a pain. You have to pull the cupholder for the backseat out and there are a few screws that you have to undo there. Then opo the little 1" cover plate off from under the e brake handle. Then you take a screw out on each side directly under the dash on the center console. That will allow you to take off 2 panels at the very front of the console (One on each side) then you SHOULD be able to lift the console itself out fairly easily. That's as far as I've gone myself (I'm custom painting my interior black and blue LOL so I'll e keeping an eye on this thread for how to remove the rest of the dash as well) I believe o remove the rest of the dash though requires removal of the air bags. Not something I look forward to playing with.


----------



## NISMOPWR28 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey Sang., your info regarding the removal of the dash and the door panels was informitive and really helpful in my current project :thumbup: . By any chance would you know how to remove the rear dash speakers? Replacing stocks with pioneer 7600, pioneer 4way 61/2 up front, and hopefully w/ a little fabrication, pioneer 5waw 6x9's int the rear. Thank you, please post response.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

6x9s will be a PITA to fit and aren't worth it...there are many better quality 6.5" speakers you can get for the same price....please view the audio section.


----------



## NISMOPWR28 (Apr 10, 2005)

Nooooooooooo!!! LOL. Seeing as to how your knowledgeable in these matters I must say you have discouraged if not dashed my hopes. None the less I would still like to take a peek for my self, would hate to let my 6x9's rot in my garage. Now if i could only actually reach the rear speakers???? Any tips or info on how to reach the rear deck speakers would be greatly appreaciated....
Thank you...BTW nice ride bro :cheers:


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

NISMOPWR28 said:


> Hey Sang., your info regarding the removal of the dash and the door panels was informitive and really helpful in my current project :thumbup: . By any chance would you know how to remove the rear dash speakers? Replacing stocks with pioneer 7600, pioneer 4way 61/2 up front, and hopefully w/ a little fabrication, pioneer 5waw 6x9's int the rear. Thank you, please post response.


The rear speakers are QUITE easy to remove actually. Though I agree with Chimmike that you should really just go with the stock size speakers it'll make life ALOT easier for you. Now on to the access. Access to the rear speakers is in the trunk. Open your trunk (Take ALL the CRAP you've acumulated out go through it throw the trash away and clean up the rest cuz I KNOW you've been "Meaning" to do THAT for QUITE some time.) climb in the trunk on your back and look straight up. The speakers are right in front of you. Simple nuts hols them in place though Nissan decided to be a bunch of wiseguys and REALLY torque them down. It's gonna take some power to remove them (I actually have the 7 speaker system with the sub mounted next to the LH rear speaker and I have BENT the mounting bracket trying to remove it.). Again it's a simple replacement for the removal side the pain will be in cutting the hole in the metal without clipping the plastic or even if you remove the cover cutting the hole and not having the speaker show when you put the stock covers back on. Also another complication is if your model like mine has the carseat anchors. Well I'm glad I could be of assistance so far and if you have any more interior questions feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer I know a guy on Yahoo that does  (He's the one that actually helped me with the door panel thing earlier this year).


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

NISMOPWR28 said:


> Nooooooooooo!!! LOL. Seeing as to how your knowledgeable in these matters I must say you have discouraged if not dashed my hopes. None the less I would still like to take a peek for my self, would hate to let my 6x9's rot in my garage. Now if i could only actually reach the rear speakers???? Any tips or info on how to reach the rear deck speakers would be greatly appreaciated....
> Thank you...BTW nice ride bro :cheers:


Well don't be discouraged overall. It's a pain but with the right know how and the right determination you can do it. Nothing is impossible  (Once I finish my club's website I'll send you the link so you can see the progress pics of my interior  )


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry I got that backwards the access to the sub is through the trunk. The access to the deck speakers you'll need to find the pry points on the cover (You should be able to see where it's held by looking at the underside from in the trunk) you'll need to pull the covers off to access the screws holding the speakers in. Again I appologize that time my memory failed me (Different car but still the bolts may be tough I actually DID torque the mounts on my sub cuz they were that tough and I STILL haven't gotten it out.). Anyways I'm out for about 5 days goin to FL to visit my other car and se if I can get her running  See y'all later


----------



## SCORPIO (Dec 13, 2004)

i didnt know mike was that guy with the GXE sentra like mine ive been to your website before awhile ago and e-mailed you on some stuff thanks for the help. I hope to order that Hotshot intake soon now that i finally got a job. Tell me are the headers any good ? and if i get them will i probably have to replace pipe for exhaust ? I have flow master muffler it sounds ...eeee... better than stock but i want to get bigger pipe and get muffler to fir it and headers :thumbup: 

I also found some MTX audio subs for 50 a peice with free shipping and i dont want to get anything thats cheap and will break in a few months but i also dont want to spend $500 on a system dont got that kind of money ive heard MTX is not very good what do you guys know about this ?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I always had to remove the entire rear deck to get access to my speakers. If you are interested, I can walk you through it.


----------



## NISMOPWR28 (Apr 10, 2005)

Scroto Baggins said:


> I always had to remove the entire rear deck to get access to my speakers. If you are interested, I can walk you through it.


Any help is appreciated, I still have no clue where to start.
thanx


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=53773

This is a writeup I did on sound proofing. You do not have to take the rear seats off to access the rear deck but I personally find it easier. If you have any questions, shoot me a PM or AIM.

-Zac-


----------



## SCORPIO (Dec 13, 2004)

I like your ride Zac looks awsome its the exact way i want mine (but i also want lowering kit) but the paint job looks nice i wanted SE-R but i got GXE i dont like it. No offence Mike lol i know you got the exact car as me (but yours could smoke mine any day)  but i finally got hired and get paycheck next week . . . HOTSHOT intake BABY ! :thumbup: thanx for telling me about it if you didnt i prob would have gotten some cheap one from Autozone for $30 lol


----------



## SCORPIO (Dec 13, 2004)

Hold up why do you got Blue neons in your red car with black dash ? that just looks weird or is that another car? i did Red Neons (there bright).

Also does anyone know where i can get a In-Dash DVD player (with screen) for about $300 or $400 ? that wont break a min. after i open it. I liked this one (first one) but they said that i have to find a retailer :thumbdwn: dont you just love it?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SCORPIO said:


> I like your ride Zac looks awsome its the exact way i want mine (but i also want lowering kit) but the paint job looks nice i wanted SE-R but i got GXE i dont like it. No offence Mike lol i know you got the exact car as me (but yours could smoke mine any day)  but i finally got hired and get paycheck next week . . . HOTSHOT intake BABY ! :thumbup: thanx for telling me about it if you didnt i prob would have gotten some cheap one from Autozone for $30 lol


Thanks. 

Honestly, the QR25DE engine isnt exactly the best for modding though.  I'm doing the NISMO shocks and springs kit shortly so it will do a .8 inch drop.

I have seen a quite few GXE guys do the front end SE-R converstion.

HotShot is the way to go. I run the HotShot intake myself and after a year of seeing road crap, salt and water, it has not tarnished at all (nothing like good T304 stainless steel). If anyone mentions bypass valves, do not worry about them as hydrolock is very rare. Unless you drive in 4+ inches of standing water, then you will be fine. You definately made a good choice to go for the name brand HotShot; they put a significant amount of research into their intakes which results in better dyno gains, better durability, better instructions, and best of all, it is safer.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SCORPIO said:


> Hold up why do you got Blue neons in your red car with black dash ? that just looks weird or is that another car? i did Red Neons (there bright).
> 
> Also does anyone know where i can get a In-Dash DVD player (with screen) for about $300 or $400 ? that wont break a min. after i open it. I liked this one (first one) but they said that i have to find a retailer :thumbdwn: dont you just love it?


The neons are in my car and they are blue. Why did I do blue? I havent a clue but I rarely even use them anymore. It was one of those things I thought would be cool upon initially buying the car. 

I havent a cleu as far as those LCD DVDs. The guys in the audio section would though. I was going to buy an LCD to put in the top console but I decided on putting the money to the engine instead.

-Zac-


----------



## SCORPIO (Dec 13, 2004)

NISMO lowering kit ? correct ? Where did you find it I would like one. I was getting just spring and all but someone said it would tilt the tires and they would wear on the insides so he told me to get alignment kit. Would lowering kit come with everything i need? Im not sure what i need or how these lowering kits work exactly. (dont know if ill buy it the lady tell me to stop spending money on car but she will never see the intake system under the hood) :thumbup: lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

You can get it at any NISMO retailer. Just springs arent as good as a full kit.


----------



## SCORPIO (Dec 13, 2004)

i cant find the exact kit i want i guess i could talk to nissan dealer and ask them if they got any of the NISMO kits i want my ride as low as it can go but keep it about 1 - 2 inches from the ground Ive found out which roads and lanes to take so i dont hit any holes and/or bumbs and tear up the bottom i saw this dude yesterday that had a eclips lowered and it was to low for a speed bump lol heard it just scrape the ground once i get this lowering kit ill get some pics on here


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude, if you spent 5 min looking around the net you'd find countless places to buy the nismo suspension, or hell, look at the VENDORS/ADVERTISERS on the top of the forum.

if you want to slam your car, it needs to be bagged. thousands of dollars in custom work on the wheel wells to make the tires fit in, etc. pretty dumb thing to do on a daily driver.


----------



## SCORPIO (Dec 13, 2004)

im a dumb person that doesnt have thousands of dollars lol and they dont got a NISMO lowering kit for the GXE well the guy couldnt find any at the Nissan dealer he gave me another number to try though. Im thinking about just buying the different peices sep. i want lowering springs and alignment kit what else would i need i saw i thing about lowering shocks do i need those or could i do without them ?


----------



## buddyclub2003 (May 9, 2005)

if you get after market lowerign springs you need shocks, cause your stock ones will blow and youll get a bouncy ride and youll start botoming out everywhere. there is a whole suspension sticky in here. Just read it. It helped me out a lot. Its posted by chimike. Its liek the 3rd post down the chasis page.


----------



## SCORPIO (Dec 13, 2004)

it helped thanx i think ill go with sportline i want to do an extremly low drop (mostly for show) but im going to the nissan dealership to try and get some NISMO springs i want to do this right the first time im getting springs and alignment kit for sure im not sure if ill need anything else though i hope i dont want to fock this up. :banhump:


----------



## SCORPIO (Dec 13, 2004)

Ok i gjust called back to the nissan dealer and asked the other guy that knows more about the lowering kits and he said they dont make NISMO lowering springs for Sentra's but the last guy said he found them for RE-R and said they might fit whatsgoing on ? im just going to get the Eiback sportline springs then screw this i cant wait anymore lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.mossyperformance.com/model/struct.php?model_id=63&cat_id=33

look at our sponsers. they all sell suspension parts for the B15 for much less than dealers.


----------

